# Xen start up issue -- very slow, but can succeed

## davidshen84

Hi,

I am using the latest Xen x64 source from the portage. I created a domain 0 kernel, and configured grub as below:

```

title Xen

root (hd0, 0)

kernel /xen.gz

module /my-xen-dom0

module /my-initramfs.gz

```

I have to use a initramfs because my root is on crypt-dm. During the boot, the process hanged at

```

kernel: [    0.180378] Trying to unpack rootfs image as [b]initramfs[/b]...

kernel: [    0.221154] Freeing initrd memory: 2500k freed

```

for about 30 sec., then proceed as normal.

After the system is boot, the xend service starts also very sole. But I am not sure both issues are related.

In the dmesg, I saw these messages:

```
Feb 29 07:37:36 thinkpadt61 kernel: [  177.518621] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

Feb 29 07:37:46 thinkpadt61 kernel: [  187.633075] veth0: no IPv6 routers present

Feb 29 07:37:46 thinkpadt61 kernel: [  187.905077] veth2: no IPv6 routers present

Feb 29 07:37:46 thinkpadt61 kernel: [  187.937069] vif0.0: no IPv6 routers present

Feb 29 07:37:46 thinkpadt61 kernel: [  187.969069] vif0.2: no IPv6 routers present

Feb 29 07:37:46 thinkpadt61 kernel: [  188.065072] vif0.3: no IPv6 routers present

Feb 29 07:37:46 thinkpadt61 kernel: [  188.241067] veth3: no IPv6 routers present

Feb 29 07:37:47 thinkpadt61 kernel: [  188.337075] vif0.1: no IPv6 routers present

Feb 29 07:37:47 thinkpadt61 kernel: [  188.465079] veth1: no IPv6 routers present
```

It seems it is trying to start/configure every IF on my system. Any idea how can I stop it from doing this? My eth0 does not active most of the time; I use wifi. And I do not have IPv6 router.

----------

## davidshen84

Hi,

My Xen source is the latest from the Gentoo portage. I have managed to compile and start the domain 0. But when the system boot, there are veth0~3 IF. But I did not configure that many IFs. I checked /etc/conf.d/xend and everything in /etc/xen/, but I still cannot figure out have to configure the #. of veth.

```
Feb 29 07:37:36 thinkpadt61 kernel: [  177.518621] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready 

Feb 29 07:37:46 thinkpadt61 kernel: [  187.633075] veth0: no IPv6 routers present 

Feb 29 07:37:46 thinkpadt61 kernel: [  187.905077] veth2: no IPv6 routers present 

Feb 29 07:37:46 thinkpadt61 kernel: [  187.937069] vif0.0: no IPv6 routers present 

Feb 29 07:37:46 thinkpadt61 kernel: [  187.969069] vif0.2: no IPv6 routers present 

Feb 29 07:37:46 thinkpadt61 kernel: [  188.065072] vif0.3: no IPv6 routers present 

Feb 29 07:37:46 thinkpadt61 kernel: [  188.241067] veth3: no IPv6 routers present 

Feb 29 07:37:47 thinkpadt61 kernel: [  188.337075] vif0.1: no IPv6 routers present 

Feb 29 07:37:47 thinkpadt61 kernel: [  188.465079] veth1: no IPv6 routers present
```

----------

## BillWho

I also found that a lot of the documentation is outdated. 

I worked on the gentoo source for a week and could not resolve the slow boot. What I did was download the hypervisor from http://xen.org/products/xen_source.html compiled it and it booted right up.

There's quite a difference between the gentoo and xen sources. There's a ton of info here http://wiki.xen.org/wiki/Main_Page

I also discovered that you don't really need a different kernel source for dom0 and domU since version 3.0. Read this page closely http://wiki.xensource.com/xenwiki/XenParavirtOps It also provides the configuration options although they too are a little outdated.

In any event good luck   :Cool: 

----------

